# Sharpening Endmills on a 4-Axis CNC Mill



## BobWarfield (Dec 8, 2008)

I just posted a note on my cnccookbook blog about a YouTube video that I think is very cool. This guy Hoss does a lot of amazing things and videos most of them. He's built a little Sieg X2 mill into a complete vertical machining center with rotary toolchanger, flood coolant enclosure, and the whole 9 yards. 

His latest exploit is to set up his 4th axis on the Sieg for sharpening endmills. It came out pretty sweet:

[youtube=425,350]s5l_GpfUqCo[/youtube]

Not much more to say, but it just goes to show something I've been saying for a while. It looks like CNC is expensive to some to undertake, but it is so versatile that you wind up not having to buy a lot of other things. 

If you're curious about the potential, you could do a lot worse than to watch a bunch of Hoss's other videos:

http://www.youtube.com/user/hossmachine

He has a web site too:

http://www.hossmachine.info/projects.html

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Speedy (Dec 12, 2008)

HOSS always puts out great videos. inspiring also 8)
just from reading, isn't the grinding dust killer for ways?


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 12, 2008)

Many say so, but Hoss is no fool either. 

You should ask him about it as he also has a surface grinder attachment for the mill.


----------



## hoss2006 (Dec 13, 2008)

This little test wasn't big enough to worry about,
I would cover everything with shop rags for a bigger job just to be safe.
The next test will be with a cup wheel so I just need to remember
not to use the kerosene soaked rags. ;D
Hoss


----------



## rake60 (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Hoss

Good to see you here! 

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Dec 13, 2008)

Hoss,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire (Dec 13, 2008)

Hoss :bow: :bow:

Welcome to HMEM. I am sure you will enjoy your stay here, I know the members here will be in for a treat Re CNC mill mods and questions. I have followed your thread over on CNCzone and have learned much.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## hoss2006 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Fellas,
You all do some amazing work! :bow: :bow:
I'm in awe.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 14, 2008)

hello Hoss. welcome! ;D


----------

